# Trading by company announcements



## stockGURU (21 March 2005)

Does anyone here do much trading by watching the ASX company announcements come in live, poised to buy certain stocks 'at market' on good news?

It just occurred to me that it might be a good way of getting on to certain stocks early after a good announcement, especially if you are good at sizing up the implications of an annoucement quickly and effectively... or just by following the market.

Anybody have any success trading this way?


----------



## DTM (21 March 2005)

I trade the news all the time.  Lately I have been slack but some of my best returns have been from trading news.  I scan the market by checking the business news of the age, abc news and a couple of others.  I do have the facility on commsec's protrader and sometimes try to keep an eye on it.  If it's an announcement from a share I'm interested in than I would check the news out.  If its not a share I'm interested in, then I let it go.

Hope this helps.


----------



## roofus (21 March 2005)

you have to be quick, youve got 12 minutes to read it, make your mind up, then place your order accordingly from when the ASX receives the notice, halts the stock, goes through the "match", and starts trading again. 

Ignore this bit, just editing my signature


----------



## canny (21 March 2005)

I guess in that 12 minutes, you'd also need to check trading pattern of the stock, as some notoriously drop on a good ann. There are lots of contrary stocks - and the old addage is 'buy the rumour - sell the fact'. I've seen a lot more go the way you would expect lately though - peaking on the good news.

Certainly worth thinking about stockguru - I just don't know if there's enough hours in my day!!


----------



## DTM (22 March 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> I guess in that 12 minutes, you'd also need to check trading pattern of the stock, as some notoriously drop on a good ann. There are lots of contrary stocks - and the old addage is 'buy the rumour - sell the fact'. I've seen a lot more go the way you would expect lately though - peaking on the good news.
> 
> Certainly worth thinking about stockguru - I just don't know if there's enough hours in my day!!




Announcements for proposals to merge/acquire doesn't stop trade but Fund managers always seem to jump on board and drive the price up.  Then they turn around and sell their shares at a premium.


----------



## skin (22 March 2005)

four windows open, 1:asx, 2:detailed quotes on share, 3:buy/sell screen  4revious co announcements.  Its quick and furious - to buy or not to buy - especially when an unknown share has a remarkable announcement.  Talking announcements is anyone aware of the "halt" placed on LEG.


----------



## clowboy (22 March 2005)

Does anyone know  of a site where you have search for company anouncements for the day on selected stock?

IE if I wanted to check for anouncements for a watchlist without scaning every company on the list?


----------



## canny (23 March 2005)

Clowboy - on www.asx.com.au home page, you can type in the company code midway down the rhs of the page and get latest announcements from that co.
That is the only public one I know - but surely it's quicker to have the news showing next to the stock on your watchlist so that you know exactly when a new ann is posted - or don't you have live data?


----------

